# Karpfen Einsteiger Set



## Relax-Angler (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen |wavey:
ich bin auf der Suche nach einen günstigen aber ordentlichen Karpfen Einsteiger Set. Bisher fische ich mit den Ruten aus meiner Jugend, daher muss mal ein Tapetenwechsel her. Ich beangel vorallem stehende Gewässer,bei denen große Wurfweiten sinnvoll erscheinen. Das Set muss nur tauglich für Karpfen sein, KöFis werfe ich bereits mit einer anderen Rute. Bei der rießigen Auswahl an Ruten und Rollen habe ich leider den Überblick verloren was nun gut und was schlecht verarbeitet ist. Daher würde ich euch bitten am besten auf Produkte zurückgreifen, die ihr schon selber befischt habt. Für die Rute soll folgendes gelten:

Rute:
3,3-3,6m
70-90g Wurfgewicht
ordentliche Wurfweite ermöglichen
solide Verarbeitung
große Ringe

Rolle:
Größe passend zur Rute,ich nehm mal an 4000er
ruhiger Lauf
ganz wichtig: ordentliche Schnuraufwicklung
ordentliche Bremse

Das Set soll zusammen ca 150€ kosten. OKAY ja ich weiß dass für das Geld man nichts super gutes bekommt, aber ich bin noch Student und daher ist das Budget nicht so groß. Ich würde mich auch mit guten Argumenten auf eine höhere Summe einlassen.
Meine Recherchen haben bisher folgende Ergebnisse ans Licht gebracht:
Rute:
*Daiwa Regal Carp 3tlg. 3lb 3.60m*

oder
*Shimano Alivio Dx Specimen 12-350 3Pcs*



Rolle:
*Cormoran Pro Carp-GBR-F 6PiF *

*Daiwa Emcast BR*



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen.#6


----------



## KoaxKalli (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hi,
Da hast du ja grundsätzlich schonmal ganz gute Komponenten raus gesucht. Ich werfe mal die MAD D-Fender in die Runde. Das ist auch eine sehr viel gefischte Rute, wo man fast nur gutes hört (bei 50€ kann man nicht allzuviel erwarten, aber man sollte es auch nicht unterschätzen). Als Rolle würde ich die Okuma Longbow 65 bzw. 80 empfehlen. Die 80er macht aber wirklich nur Sinn, wenn du ablegst, weil du sonst niemals über 500m Schnur brauchst. Der Freilauf ist wirklich ein Traum und Bremse auch. Die Schnurverlegung ist für meinen Geschmack sehr sauber.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Fishbuddy (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hey,
schau mal hier das wär vielleicht was für dich 
http://www.angelsport.de/lineaeffe-...49.html?&ref=search&searchparam=143649.11.006
oder hier
http://www.angelsport.de/ron-thomps...16.html?&ref=search&searchparam=160416.10.624


----------



## RednoW (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hallo
 Also eine Rolle könnte ich in dieser Preisklasse nicht empfehlen, aber meiner Meinung nach sind die Produkte (Ruten,...) des Herstellers Chub gerade für Einsteiger die richtige Wahl, denn sie sind günstig und langlebig. Ich hatte mir vor 4 Jahren auch deren Ruten zugelegt und benutze sie auch jetzt noch gelegentlich.


----------



## Marc 24 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann dir auch die Dam Mad D-Fender empfehlen. Gute Rute für wenig Geld. Der Paarpreis liegt bei "nur" 79,99€ im 2,75lb (A&M Angelsport). Zwei Ruten in 3lb kosten 89,99€.

Es gibt auch ganz brauchbare Rollen in dem Preissegment. Es muss nicht immer Shimano sein, wenn eine Rolle was taugen soll. Die Okuma Longbow ist schon ganz gut z.B.


----------



## Relax-Angler (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hi und danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.  Der okuma longbow vertrau ich nicht so. Hab schon ne Rolle von denen für 30€ und die hat zuviel Spiel. Mir ist vorallem wichtig dass die Rolle sauber afspult. Ich bin in der Hinsicht ein gebrannt marktes Kind.

Ist es denn sinnvoll wesentlich mehr Geld in die Rolle zu stecken als in die Rute?  Damit man auch spass hat? Die D Fender kostet ja nur rund 50€ abhängig vom Modell. Dann wäre ja locker 100€ für ne Rolle drin. Die spule sollte am besten konisch sein wobei ich kein schnurjunkie bin.


----------



## Relax-Angler (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



RednoW schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also eine Rolle könnte ich in dieser Preisklasse nicht empfehlen, aber meiner Meinung nach sind die Produkte (Ruten,...) des Herstellers Chub gerade für Einsteiger die richtige Wahl, denn sie sind günstig und langlebig. Ich hatte mir vor 4 Jahren auch deren Ruten zugelegt und benutze sie auch jetzt noch gelegentlich.



Hab sie mal in Augenschein genommen. Gibt viel Auswahl aber für meine combo sind die Ruten zu teuer oder unpassend wegen Transport.


----------



## NedRise (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/38824/Daiwa_Shorecast_5500A

oder

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/38822/Daiwa_Black_Widow_5500A

Beide Rollen gibt es auch als 5000er Varianten, die Ruten die genannt wurden sind recht weich. Eine Chub Outcast mit 3lbs oder 3.5lbs wirft weiter. Allerdings sind diese im Drill angenehmer.

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....57/Chub_S_PLUS_12ft_3_00lbs_S_Plus_Restposten

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## RednoW (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



Relax-Angler schrieb:


> Hab sie mal in Augenschein genommen. Gibt viel Auswahl aber für meine combo sind die Ruten zu teuer oder unpassend wegen Transport.



 Schau mal, vielleicht sagt dir das ja zu 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....56/Chub_S_PLUS_12ft_2_75lbs_S_Plus_Restposten


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Die bislang genannten Ruten (Chub, Shimano, MAD oder Daiwa)sind alle brauchbar. Als Rolle empfehle ich seit Jahren diese hier:http://www.decathlon.de/angelrolle-emblem-x-5000t-id_8165273.html


----------



## Relax-Angler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



NedRise schrieb:


> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/38824/Daiwa_Shorecast_5500A
> 
> oder
> 
> ...


Hi Danke für die Vorschläge. Das sind ja alles Neuheiten, die wahrscheinlich noch keiner im Einsatz hatte. Das ist also ein Kauf ins Blaue. Hast du denn vielleicht selbst eine Rolle in dem Preissegment im Einsatz?


> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....57/Chub_S_PLUS_12ft_3_00lbs_S_Plus_Restposten


Die ist leider nur zweigeteilt, bei 12ft länger als gewünscht


----------



## Relax-Angler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



RednoW schrieb:


> Schau mal, vielleicht sagt dir das ja zu
> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....56/Chub_S_PLUS_12ft_2_75lbs_S_Plus_Restposten



Hallo, die Rute ist leider auch zweigeteilt, 150cm ist bei mir so ne magische Grenze, darüber hinaus landet alles zwischen der Autoklappe :vik:.


----------



## Relax-Angler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die bislang genannten Ruten (Chub, Shimano, MAD oder Daiwa)sind alle brauchbar. Als Rolle empfehle ich seit Jahren diese hier:http://www.decathlon.de/angelrolle-emblem-x-5000t-id_8165273.html


Ah interssant, wielange ist sie bei dir schon im Einsatz? kannst du mal kurz ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Teil schildern? es gibt jetzt auch eine Neuauflage davon. 
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/daiwa-emblem-x-5000t-black.html

Kannst du dazu etwas berichten?#h

Gruß aus 2016

Sebastian


----------



## Relax-Angler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Also als Rute werde ich wohl zur MAD D Fender II greifen. Die besitzt ja auch noch einen 50mm Erstring oder? Die hat halt für mich den Vorteil, dass es sie auch in drei Teilen gibt.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...2-karpfenrute-12ft-3-00lb-3-teilig-paarpreis/

Ich würde zur 3lb Variante greifen, da ich mit Selbsthackmontagen angel. Lieber wäre mir jedoch eine  mit 2,75lb und dreiteilig.


----------



## malecón (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



Relax-Angler schrieb:


> ... Ich würde zur 3lb Variante greifen, da ich mit Selbsthackmontagen angel. Lieber wäre mir jedoch eine mit 2,75lb und dreiteilig.



Hallo, 

dann nimm doch die 2,75 lbs ! 
Ich fische im Stillwasser die Selbsthakmethode mit maximal 60 gr. Blei - und das verkraftet jede 2,75 lbs-Rute. Außerdem macht der Drill mit der etwas weicheren Rute ungleich mehr Spaß.

Uli


----------



## NedRise (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hi,nein leider nicht, ich habe etwas teurere Rollen. Allerdings hätte ich keine Bedenken zu einer auch günstigeren Daiwa zu greifen.


----------



## Relax-Angler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



malecón schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann nimm doch die 2,75 lbs !
> Ich fische im Stillwasser die Selbsthakmethode mit maximal 60 gr. Blei - und das verkraftet jede 2,75 lbs-Rute. Außerdem macht der Drill mit der etwas weicheren Rute ungleich mehr Spaß.
> ...


  :q ja aber die ist dann leider zweiteilig und somit zu lang


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Dann nimm doch einfach eine 10 ft Rute,dann hast Du das Teilungsmass

Tight Lines aus Berlin

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach eine 10 ft Rute,dann hast Du das Teilungsmass
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Schlitzohr :m


----------



## Relax-Angler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach eine 10 ft Rute,dann hast Du das Teilungsmass
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


 das geht auf Kosten der Weite und mit 155cm(meistens so bei 3,3m Ruten) sind 5cm in der Kofferraumklappe:m

Noch jmd eine Empfehlung für eine gute Rolle bis 100€, über die man Erfahrungen austauschen kann?


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



Relax-Angler schrieb:


> das geht auf Kosten der Weite



Was ist denn für dich WEIT ?


----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hi, wenn Du Erfahrungen zur Emblem XT suchst, dann mach Dir ein klein wenig Mühe und lies Dich dazu ein. Das Ding ist lange Zeit auf dem Markt und hat sich 1000fach bewährt; wenngleich es heute nicht mehr die Rolle mit dem höchsten Komfort ist. Die "Neuauflage" ist soweit ich weiß einfach nur schwarz lackiert.

Grüße JK


----------



## Relax-Angler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hey Leute was ich ganz vergessen habe, ich angel mit Freilauf. Früher hab ich das auch über die Bremse gemacht und ab und zu vergessen, beim Anschlag die Rolle festzuhalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Daher relax ich jetzt mit Freilauf. Die Diawa Emblem XT hat leider kein Freilauf. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den folgenden:

http://www.angelplatz.de/dam-quick-sls-570-fs--ra0302



oder


http://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-emcast-br-4500a-8bb-370m-0-30mm--rd0048


----------



## Xianeli (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Neben der Okuma Longbow würde ich noch die Okuma Powerliner 860 ins Rennen werfen. Hat auch Freilauf und Preis/Leistung ist auch top.


----------



## KoaxKalli (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hallo,
Also die Longbow und Powerliner sind definitiv keine schlechten Rollen. Die Longbows werden von einigen sogar zum Wels fischen benutzt.

Mit 3m Ruten wirft man nicht zwangsläufig kürzer. Du wirst mit einer 3m Rute genauso an gute Stellen kommen, wie mit 3,6m auch. 1,55m Transportmaß ist wirklich nicht viele und passt auch gut auf den Rücksitz. Ein Freund von mir hat 3-teilige Ruten im dem Preissegment gefischt (Black Widow) und zielgenau werfen war damit schwierig, wenn es denn mal weiter raus gehen sollte. 
Wenn du soviel Wert auf Transportmaß legst, dann schau dir mal die Nash Dwarf in 10ft an.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## DerZar1 (2. Januar 2016)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Neben der Okuma Longbow würde ich noch die Okuma Powerliner 860 ins Rennen werfen. Hat auch Freilauf und Preis/Leistung ist auch top.



Bei Interesse hätte ich 2 Powerliner abzugeben.Stehen in den Kleinanzeigen


----------



## dudausg (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hallo,

ich kann dir auch die chub outkast in 3 lbs empfehlen. perfekt laden die ruten sich mir 115gr auf. sehr geile rute für das geld.
ich fische die rute jetzt schon seit paar jahren und bin mehr als zufrieden. mein kumpel, der sehr viel am wasser ist, eig wöchentlich, hat sich nach vier jahren von den ruten getrennt, weil sie es so langsam hinter sich haben. man muss aber sagen, dass die ruten richtig stunden, tage und wochen aufe schultern haben. auch er kann nur positives dazu sagen.
wenn du paar euro mehr hinlegst, sann hol dir die vantage von chub in 2,75lbs. auch eine sehr geile rute in der preisklasse. mehr brauchst du auf gar keinen fall auszugeben. die beiden genannten ruten bekommste so schnell bestimmt nicht platt.
man findet die ruten auch immer wieder auf kleinanzeigen im neuwertigen zustand.
eine rolle kann ich leider nicht in der preisklasse empfehlen, da habe ich auch eine ganze ecke mehr ausgegeben, da ich mit den billigen immer wieder probleme hatte.

lg 
dennis


----------



## Relax-Angler (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hallo zusammen, 
etwas länger her das ich geschrieben habe. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mich für eine Rolle entschieden. Und zwar habe ich was neues ausprobiert und habe zur DAM Quick SLS 570 FS gegriffen. Für 95€ bei Askari gekauft. Zwei Tage später war sie bereits bei mir. Augenscheinlich in Ordnung, die Verarbeitung ist erscheint jetzt nicht hochwertig, aber das war mir auch nicht wichtig, die Funktion stand im Vordergrund beim Kauf. Die Rolle liegt gut in der Hand und dreht leicht und leise. Die Welle hat 5mm Durchmesser, kann also was abhaben. Beim Bespulen mit 035 stand am Ende auf dem Zähler ca 540m und nicht wie angegeben 400m. Ich habs im Angelgeschäft machen lassen, aber als ich zugesehen habe wie der verehrte Herr das machte, war klar dass das mehr als 400m werden. Ich konnte kein übermäßiges Spiel feststellen. Schön ist, dass der Freilauf sofort rausspringt wenn man dreht und nicht erst nach ner 1/4 Umdrehung oder so. Dieser ist auch gut einstellbar, ich würde ihn sogar für Zander verwenden. Bremse konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren, weil ich noch nicht am Wasser damit war. Soviel zur Rolle...

Die Rute wird wohl eine DAM MAD D Fender. 


 Preis
Transportlänge
gute Erfahrungen der User hier im Forum
Die Produkte von Chub erfüllen leider nicht die geforderte Transportlänge. Bei einer 12 ft. Rute wären das locker 180cm. Das ist leider sehr unpraktisch für meine Einsatzzwecke.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Rolle hast du ja bereits schon geschossen. Hätte dir sonst ne Shimano USA Baitrunner Oceanic empfohlen. Fische ich u.a. auch selbst.

Als günstige Rute werfe ich noch ne Daiwa ins Rennen. Sollte deinen Anforderungen entsprechen.
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/daiwa-black-widow-carp-3-60m-3-0-lb1?action_ms=1


----------



## KoaxKalli (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hallo,
Die Black Widow dürfte die Anforderungen nicht wirklich erfüllen. Die Rute ist relativ weich und damit ist weit werfen nur schwer realisierbar. 
Was hat dich an der DAM Rolle überzeugt, dass du dich so entschieden hast?

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Fish2Fun (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

also als Ruten kann ich die Daiwa Phantom Carp nur empfehlen!
Sind relativ günstig und echt top!
Ich fische die Rute auch gerne


----------



## Schnubbi (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Du suchet eine gute und günstige Rolle ?
Dann Klatsch ne Penn Slammer LL drauf, die hält ein Leben Lang (die nehm ich auch zum Welsfischen)

LG Alex


----------



## Angeljenny (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hallo Relax-Angler,

ich kein dein Problem. Wenig Budget und das beste dabei rausholen. Ich kann dir auf jedne Fall die MAD D Fender II empfehlen. Mit dieser habe ich in der Vergangenheit sehr gute Erfahrung machen könne. Darüber hinaus liegt sie gut in der Hand und ist auch nicht so teuer.

Wenn du mal vergleichen willst dann empfehle ich dir diese Seite. Dort findest Karpfenuten unter 100 Euro. Hoffe dass ich dir helfen konnte. Übrigens gute Wahl mit deiner Rolle. 

LG und Petri

Die Angeljenny


----------



## TropicOrange (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Ich persönlich fische die Okuma Longbow (ca. 60 Euro) an der Sänger Pro-T Float and Ground in 3,30m mit 35-80g (ca. 75 Euro).

Ich halte das für ne geniale Kompromisskombi. Sicher kein reines Karpfenmaterial, aber für meine Bedürfnisse (Ansitzangeln auf kleinere bis mittlere Karpfen, Aal, Hecht, Zander, etc. sowohl mit Pose als auch auf Grund) voll in Ordnung. Vor allem die Rolle hat mich durch ihre tolle Verarbeitung und ihre Schnurverlegung wirklich überzeugt, würde ich sofort nochmal kaufen.


----------



## rainerle (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fische die Okuma Longbow (ca. 60 Euro) an der Sänger Pro-T Float and Ground in 3,30m mit 35-80g (ca. 75 Euro).
> 
> Ich halte das für ne geniale Kompromisskombi. Sicher kein reines Karpfenmaterial, aber für meine Bedürfnisse (Ansitzangeln auf kleinere bis mittlere Karpfen, Aal, Hecht, Zander, etc. sowohl mit Pose als auch auf Grund) voll in Ordnung. Vor allem die Rolle hat mich durch ihre tolle Verarbeitung und ihre Schnurverlegung wirklich überzeugt, würde ich sofort nochmal kaufen.



...mag sein. Aber lese doch bitte den ersten Post:
......große Wurfweiten sind erforderlich.......

das mit einer 3.30er die auch noch zum Schwimmerangeln taugt ???????    Manchmal frag ich mich, ob da überhaupt jemand an der Fragestellung interessiert ist oder einfach das Mitteilungsbedürfniss hat und sein Tackle vorstellen und anpreisen möchte #d

Zum Thread-Ersteller: was Du möchtest ist die Eierlegendewollmilchsau - wenn Du die gefunden hast, dann gib mir Bescheid > Diese super universal zu verwendende Rute möchte / muss ich dann auch haben.

Grundsätzlich: große Wurfweiten kann ich auch mit Brandungsruten erzielen - die Frage ist: muss ich mit meiner Montage auf einen Spot oder einfach mal 100m raus  - egal wo dann die Montage liegt. Grundsätzlich: gute Wurfruten (und damit ist nicht nur Weite gemeint sondern auch Genauigkeit) kosten Geld und ganz ehrlich: in mehr als 20 Jahren angeln gezielt auf Karpfen hab ich noch keine vernünftige Wurfrute (Weite + Genauigkeit) unter derzeit 150 Euro gefunden. Was da gerade so in die Nähe kommt ist eine Entity oder eine "günstige" Greys aber selbst da gibt es Abstriche.


----------



## Goldrush (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Dem ganzen gibts Rainer nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 

Wenn man all diese "gewünschten" Merkmale haben möchte, muss auch auch dafür investieren. Hinzu kommt aber dann auch noch in Kombination eine richtige Schnur sowie Rolle die nochmals mehr kosten als "normale" Dinge. 

Gruß


Grüße auch hier an die Rainer ^^ 
(Greetz Happyfreak)


----------



## TropicOrange (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



rainerle schrieb:


> ...mag sein. Aber lese doch bitte den ersten Post:
> ......große Wurfweiten sind erforderlich.......
> 
> das mit einer 3.30er die auch noch zum Schwimmerangeln taugt ???????    Manchmal frag ich mich, ob da überhaupt jemand an der Fragestellung interessiert ist oder einfach das Mitteilungsbedürfniss hat und sein Tackle vorstellen und anpreisen möchte #d



Mal langsam. Der TE hat nach einer Rute gefragt, mit der er u.a. "ordentliche/große Wurfweiten" erzielen kann. Wie groß diese sein sollen, stand nirgends. Für meinen Bedarf sind die Wurfweiten, die ich mit der von mir genannten Kombi schaffe, ordentlich. Deswegen habe ich auch meinen Senf dazu gegeben. Verzeihung, wenn dieser Senf Deinem hehren Anspruch nicht genügt.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie man ordentliche Wurfweiten definiert...
Das von Tropic Orange empfohlene Setup wird sicherlich Wurfweiten von etwa 80m (echte Meter) ermöglichen, ist aber kein Weitwurfsetup für genaues Werfen ab 100m+.


----------



## Joschkopp (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Vielleicht auch mal nach gebrauchten Ruten die durch bessere Wurfeigenschaften bekannt sind suchen.


----------



## rainerle (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

vllt. gehen die 80m (wovon ich erst überzeugt bin, wenn ich es selbst nachgemessen habe), die Frage bleibt dann aber: wo landet mein Köder?

Ich hab eine FBS in 11" und 3.25lbs > zielgenaues Werfen bis 60-70m und dann ist Ende. Besseren Werfern gelingen 70-80m. 

Obiges Setup (330er Sänger ): halte ich jede Wette bis 100Euro, dass keine 80m zielgenau (1-2m um den Spot) mit Montage möglich sind (noch nicht mal 70m). 

Wie schon gesagt: rauspfeffern kann man mit jedem Prügel - nur wo dann die Falle liegt ist ein anderer Punkt.

Ist das gleich wie beim Schießen: mit ner Schrotflinte treffe ich auch noch auf 20m - will ich aber auf 100+, braucht es schon was anderes und bei 300+ was ganz ganz anderes.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



rainerle schrieb:


> ...in mehr als 20 Jahren angeln gezielt auf Karpfen hab ich noch keine vernünftige Wurfrute (Weite + Genauigkeit) unter derzeit 150 Euro gefunden.



 Erkläre mir, was eine Chub Outkast in 3,5 lbs nicht kann, das eine 150 €-Rute kann.

 Meine Meinung: Die sieht nicht so toll aus wie eine Fox Horizon, Greys Torsion etc., aber funktional tun die alle das Gleiche. Und die Rohlinge der Blanks haben vor einiger Zeit in China vermutlich mal ganz nahe beieinander gestanden ...


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erkläre mir, was eine Chub Outkast in 3,5 lbs nicht kann, das eine 150 €-Rute kann.
> ...



Hat @rainerle doch schon getan,rauspfeffern und das war es.

Ansonsten kann ich den Post von @rainerle so unterschreiben.
Wenn du präziese und weit werfen willst brauchst du andere Stöcke die in einer anderen Preisliga spielen.
Lässt sich auch 1:1 auf Feederruten u.a übertragen.


----------



## rainerle (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Nö, klar - versteh schon. Alles was Ruten ü 150Euro können, können Ruten für 80 Euro genau so gut. Deshalb ist jeder, der Stecken für 200, 300 Euro fischt bescheuert und der Werbung auf dem Leim gegangen. 

Jetzt frag ich mich doch, warum sich BMW, Mercedes und Audi so gut verkauft und es den Trabi oder Wartburg nicht mehr gibt? Auch die Werbung schuld oder Fahrer blöd? Weil der Wartburg und der Trabi konnten doch auch das, was Audi, BMW und Mercedes können: einen Fahrgast von A nach B bringen.

Ich find's allmählich lächerlich! Ich hab 2x 10ft Outcast - hab aber auch die 10ft. Stealth von Century. Und wenn ich jetzt je eine Rute davon gleichzeitig fische, weiß ich, warum die Century teuerer ist. Ob jetzt die vollen 100Euro mehr gerechtfertigt sind, dass sei dahingestellt (sicherlich sind da 15-25% für den Namen mit dabei). Das sie mehr kostet rechtfertigt sie aber bei jedem Fischen. Noch was: das letzte gekauftes Paar von mir (voriges Jahr Okt) waren Quantum OldSchool HardRiver für 120 Euro. Gute Ruten für Flüsse wenn auch mal mit Waller zu rechnen ist. Sicherlich gibt es im unteren Bereich gute Ruten, sowie es auch gute Auto's von Dacia gibt. Nur haben Ruten im oberen Preissegment schon ihre Berechtigung oder eine Menge Angler (die auch schon lange dabei sind)  haben einfach zu viel Geld oder ne Macke. 

Da Du (Naturliebhaber) ja bei mir in der Nähe wohnst biete ich Dir gerne an, dass wir an einen der Seen fahren (vllt. an einem Tag, wo es noch ein bischen weht), eine Boje auf 100m setzen und Du mit der Chub und mit 18mm Kugel und ich mit C2 oder der Fairnesshalber mit der X-Flite den Spot / Boje anwerfen. Wer näher dran ist, bekommt vom anderen ein Essen & Getränk am Strandhaus spendiert.


----------



## AnglerHerbert (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*



rainerle schrieb:


> Nö, klar - versteh schon. Alles was Ruten ü 150Euro können, können Ruten für 80 Euro genau so gut. Deshalb ist jeder, der Stecken für 200, 300 Euro fischt bescheuert und der Werbung auf dem Leim gegangen.
> 
> Jetzt frag ich mich doch, warum sich BMW, Mercedes und Audi so gut verkauft und es den Trabi oder Wartburg nicht mehr gibt? Auch die Werbung schuld oder Fahrer blöd? Weil der Wartburg und der Trabi konnten doch auch das, was Audi, BMW und Mercedes können: einen Fahrgast von A nach B bringen.



Schöner Vergleich, ganz ernsthaft. Klar, gibt es Fälle, in denen das Modell für 80 genau so gut wie das Modell für 150 oder 200 ist. Aber es gibt eben Fälle, da entspricht das 80er genau dem 80er und die höheren eben einem besseren Modell. Und ja, ich finde den Auto-Vergleich sehr passend. Ich meine, wir geben unzählig Kohle dafür aus, dass das Auto von BMW und Co. ist und das sicherlich wirklich nicht, weil ein Trabi es doch auch noch tun würde. Man mag das bei einer Rute echt nicht so sehen, weil sie "kleiner" und nicht so wichtig wie ein Auto erscheint ... aber hey, meine Meinung ist klar. Wenn's um die Antwort zur Eingangsfrage zur Kartenrute geht, dann hier mal stöbern. Ist zwar scheinbar von 2014 und das Angebot könnte schon erweitert sein, aber meine hab ich da gefunden und keine 200 ausgegeben, aber auch keine 80 ;-) Weniger kommt's meiner Ansicht nach auf das konkrete Modell an und schon gar nicht so sehr auf den Preis, sondern auf das, was sie qualitativ drauf hat.


----------



## jkc (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Hi, tut mir leid, aber die verlinkte Seite finde ich einfach grauenhaft. Ich fände es regelrecht bedauerlich wenn auch nur ein einziger Junganlger darüber stolpert.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Einsteiger Set*

Bloß Finger weg, das ist eine reine Affiliate-Seite!

*[Nächträg: Super, der "Beitrag" mit dem Link zu der sogenannten "Tackle-Beratungsseite" ist nun weg - kann keiner mehr drauf reinfallen]*


----------

